# Specialized Status 1 help bike is trying to kill me!



## dea1276 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey guys hoping to get some advice. I purchased a specialized status 1 a few months ago and just cant seem to connect with this bike. Its a Medium, running stock tires and stock xfusion suspension. The rear is at 0 turns of preload which gives me 30% sag, I'm 5'10 even and 170lbs full geared. When I push this bike into downhill corners it just seems to lose its composure its even worse over high speed chunder it bounces all over the trail. I ride these same trails at much higher speed on my remedy. I want to say the bike is under-dampened but I'm not sure. Anyone have any ideas? Tires, riding style, shocks? The bike also feels small to me but the dealer assures me its the correct size. Not sure if I should sell it at a big loss (I put quite a bit into the drivetrain) or dump more money to get a suspension with adjustable damping.


----------



## fruitegg (Sep 2, 2013)

That sounds like a suspension problem... What shocks are you riding?


----------



## dea1276 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for answering, running the stock X-Fusion Vector R with stock 450 spring on rear and X-Fusion Vengeance fork upfront both only have rebound adjustment no damping.


----------



## fruitegg (Sep 2, 2013)

Hmm, certainly not the best shocks in my opinion and according to other online reviews... Are you sure the sag is set correctly on both shocks? Maybe try slowing the rebound a bit in hopes of a more plush ride... 

I don't think you should rid the bike... See if it would be possible to test out different suspension systems with your local bike shop. Otherwise go Fox for a Fox float suspension setup...


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

theres absolutely nothing wrong with xfusion suspension, perhaps its set up wrong but not an inherent problem with the brand.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Spring rate sounds high


----------



## dea1276 (Jun 13, 2013)

dwyooaj said:


> theres absolutely nothing wrong with xfusion suspension, perhaps its set up wrong but not an inherent problem with the brand.


Not saying the brand is inherently bad but the shocks lack any adjustment other than rebound and are the basic R versions of the shocks.



fruitegg said:


> Hmm, certainly not the best shocks in my opinion and according to other online reviews... Are you sure the sag is set correctly on both shocks? Maybe try slowing the rebound a bit in hopes of a more plush ride...
> 
> I don't think you should rid the bike... See if it would be possible to test out different suspension systems with your local bike shop. Otherwise go Fox for a Fox float suspension setup...


The shocks only have rebound adjust and ive run through every available setting on the trail. The fork is also coil and the sag is about 25% not adjustable without swapping out the spring.



Deerhill said:


> Spring rate sounds high


May try a softer spring on the rear. Though according to xFusion I am right in the proper weigh range for the spring. Is it possible there is something physically wrong with the dampener in the shock itself.


----------



## tim_from_PA (Dec 17, 2012)

you have 0 turns of preload? minimum is 1 turn. Make sure you preload the shock with the tire off the ground. If that's not the case, then the factory set damping is probably just not right for you. The R version has damping, just not adjustable damping. I have the HLR version and I can really change how the bike feels with the adjustments.


----------



## dea1276 (Jun 13, 2013)

I have run from 0 to 2 with 0 feeling the best. Going to see if the shop has a lighter spring to try out today. I might have to bite the bullet and replace the rear shock at some point, but it will have to wait since I'm not getting paid due to the government shutdown..


----------



## BigSteve in CO (Sep 12, 2009)

As Tim mentioned, minimum preload is 1 turn. Having it at 0 might damage the threads, or let the spring chatter. Sounds like you definitely need a lighter spring.

Have you tried a Large? If the medium feels too small, it might be worth trying the Large.


----------



## dea1276 (Jun 13, 2013)

The bike was a 2012 I got on a deal so I cant swap it out for a large frame size. Just got back from a ride at 1 turn preload, bike is still all over the place, in fact I ended up going down hard on a section I blitzed on my remedy yesterday.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Get a new shop.. Always pick up a couple springs for the shock on a new rig. Rates are almost never correct. Might pick an extra for the fork too, status should feel pretty smooth


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Your suspension setup is to blame. Without a bit more information, hard to know what is wrong with it.

1. Did you buy it used?
2. When was the suspension last serviced?


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

Spring rate looks pretty close on. The Status uses a 2.5" stroke shock, so the rates will be higher than bikes with a 3" stroke. It has to be your suspension settings. How many clicks are you running on the rebound? There's only one knob? Also, you should be pretty close to the designed weight, so you shouldn't have too many problems getting the suspension to feel right.

Cane Creek Double Barrel Suspension Spring Calculator


----------



## dea1276 (Jun 13, 2013)

Bike is new no so no suspension service. The rear shock only has rebound, and preload adjust. It only has 4 clicks of adjustment running at 2 clicks out. I have tried every available setting.


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

Only 4 clicks seems odd, but never seen one of those shocks. If I had to guess, I would say you are running the rebound too fast.

Outside of that, buy a new shock.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

kazlx said:


> Spring rate looks pretty close on. The Status uses a 2.5" stroke shock, so the rates will be higher than bikes with a 3" stroke. It has to be your suspension settings. How many clicks are you running on the rebound? There's only one knob? Also, you should be pretty close to the designed weight, so you shouldn't have too many problems getting the suspension to feel right.
> 
> Cane Creek Double Barrel Suspension Spring Calculator


Actually, the shock is 8.75 x 2.75" - there is a typo on Spec website. I've confirmed this by buying a 8.75 x 2.75 double barrel.


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

That would actually make a difference. The calc would put you right between a 350 and a 400. I would try a 350 and see how that feels. I just looked at the spec on the website.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

kazlx said:


> Only 4 clicks seems odd, but never seen one of those shocks. If I had to guess, I would say you are running the rebound too fast.
> 
> Outside of that, buy a new shock.


It has to have more than 4 clicks. If I were you, I'd start by asking for feedback on how many clicks of adjustment other XFusion riders have (in the pb thread will get more attention more quickly) or call XFusion.
X Fusion Shox - X Fusion Shox

Something is wrong with your shock if you only get 4 clicks. I rode that same shock on a demo bike, and well, despite being undersprung was a nice riding shock for the park (and that was after spending the morning on my CCDB on a different bike).


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

Agreed. I would think if you only have 4 clicks available, something is stuck and/or broken.


----------



## dea1276 (Jun 13, 2013)

Ha those guys at the shop I bought it from (not my regular shop) said it was fine. Popped off an email to xFusion asking about lack of rebound adjustment.


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

From everything you've said, sounds like the guys at your shop are idiots.


----------



## dea1276 (Jun 13, 2013)

I got it from a different shop than I normally shop at. My LBS is a Trek dealer.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Doesn't matter. LBS will have hammer it out for you if it is an XFUSION/Specialized new product. Getting XFusion involved and then following up with Specialized on the phone will give you the info you need (perhaps start a case/support incident with them) to walk into the LBS and say that you have an open case on a DOA product. 

Not a huge deal, they'll stand behind it if it really is borked.


----------



## tim_from_PA (Dec 17, 2012)

From what I remember the vector (all models) should have 20 or so clicks of rebound adjustment.

I used this website to find the correct coil for me, and it was pretty much spot on.
Mountain Bike Spring Rate Calculator


----------



## dea1276 (Jun 13, 2013)

Took the shock off of the bike and noticed the spring has s500x69 etched on it Specialized states it is supposed to be 450lbs but I think its a 500lb. According to the website I should be running 300lbs so it looks like my rebound is is stuck to fast and the shock is 200lbs oversprung.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

dea1276 said:


> Took the shock off of the bike and noticed the spring has s500x69 etched on it Specialized states it is supposed to be 450lbs but I think its a 500lb. According to the website I should be running 300lbs so it looks like my rebound is is stuck to fast and the shock is 200lbs oversprung.


Keep us posted on what XFusion says bud. Good luck - I honestly think you'll be stoked on the bike once you get this hammered out.


----------



## tim_from_PA (Dec 17, 2012)

A new spring will make a huge difference. Even the shocks with the most adjustability can't correct the wrong spring rate. Agreed that you'll be stoked with the correct spring!


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, post your thoughts after you've settled in on the shock. It's a sweet price/package, the one I tried was undersprung but it handled nice. I'm still trying to find the large frameset weight.


----------



## dea1276 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks I will. According to this » 2013 Specialized Status Review - Sick Lines ? mountain bike reviews, news, videos | Your comprehensive downhill and freeride mountain bike resource frameset weight for a large is 8.5lbs


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yes, it sounds like you need to slow down the low-speed rebound (what is usually adjustable via a knob). Even though you are traveling at high speed, you need low-speed rebound, or the bike just gets kicked all around. Most lower end shocks do not have the ability to adjust low speed compression and rebound, and these definitely need adjustments for different weight riders and help a lot with the composure of the bike at high speed. Even when the shock has the adjustments, they are not always helpful nor do they always do what they claim.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

dea1276 said:


> Bike is new no so no suspension service. The rear shock only has rebound, and preload adjust. It only has 4 clicks of adjustment running at 2 clicks out. I have tried every available setting.


Someone on Pinkbike said 16 clicks is the norm.

What's going on witcher bike man?


----------



## dea1276 (Jun 13, 2013)

I have not heard back from xfusion yet so my impatience got the better of me last night and I took a pair of pliers to the rebound knob. Something gave way and I assumed I had broken it, but it infact I freed it up, and I now have 16 clicks of rebound adjustment! Something from manufacturing must have been stuck under the knob. Going to take it on the trail after work today excited to see how it handles. The bike was basically stuck at max rebound speed.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

how did it go dea1276?


----------



## dea1276 (Jun 13, 2013)

Just got back from a ride. The bike feels like a totally new bike! Much more stable inspires a lot more confidence now. I would still prefer a little more damping still but the bike is way more controllable. Spring rate seem good too maybe drop to a 450lb spring but 300 is defiantly to low.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

That is good to hear man. Glad you are getting it straightened out. What did XFusion say about the stuck knob?


----------



## dea1276 (Jun 13, 2013)

I only got an automated email telling me that my email was received. Been riding the bike a bunch now and really happy with it. When I get some money I think I am going to swap the suspension out. I am looking at either a vivid air, or a double barrel air for the rear and maybe a manitou dorado up front. Thanks CharacterZero and everyone else for all the help!


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

dea1276 said:


> Just got back from a ride. The bike feels like a totally new bike! Much more stable inspires a lot more confidence now. I would still prefer a little more damping still but the bike is way more controllable. Spring rate seem good too maybe drop to a 450lb spring but 300 is defiantly to low.


Good to hear it's getting closer. I'd stick it out with a coil (frame on sick lines is 8.5lb w/o shock anyway right). If you have something you can service/tune at will, IME totally worth it in the end.. will blow any air shock out of the water


----------



## schoolisbad1 (Dec 17, 2004)

If you haven't gotten in touch with xfusion through email try giving them a call!


----------

